# Dick and Jane and Vampires



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I found this book recently while browsing in our local "Ollie's" store. (It's a close-out store, like Big Lots, but cleaner and a lot better organized.)
Someone did a take on the old "Dick and Jane" first reader books from grade school and added a vampire and vampire bats to it.
Pretty funny just to read it, like this wierd stuff happens to the kids everyday. LOL


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Haha!! I love this! Mind if I steal your idea? This is just too good.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Heh. That is great


----------

